# From Shadow to Substance



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2019)

Just wondering - has anyone read/reviewed "From Shadow to Substance: The Federal Theology of the English Particular Baptists (1642-1704)" by Sam Renihan?


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 23, 2019)

I have. I thought it was excellent. Essential reading for anyone interested in the topic. Does a great job in the first 80 pages of surveying nuances and development in covenant theology in the 16th-17th century - not to mention the excellent survey and summary of 17th century particular baptist covenant theology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timotheos (Jan 23, 2019)

It was very good!


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 23, 2019)

I have come across that work a few times this last week and wondered if I should add it to my list. This thread has encouraged me to do so. Wish it was a bit cheaper but I understand these kinds of works are not high volume sellers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2019)

TheInquirer said:


> I have come across that work a few times this last week and wondered if I should add it to my list. This thread has encouraged me to do so. Wish it was a bit cheaper but I understand these kinds of works are not high volume sellers.


I am interested in an honest paedobaptist critique.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 24, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I am interested in an honest paedobaptist critique.



Wish I could help but I am a Baptist  

I have noticed R. Scott Clark engaging with 1689 Federalism as a whole and Sam Renihan responding to a couple of his posts:

Clark:
https://heidelblog.net/2018/02/engaging-with-1689-1/
https://heidelblog.net/2018/02/engaging-with-1689-2/
https://heidelblog.net/2018/02/engaging-with-1689-3-administration-or-intrusion/
https://heidelblog.net/2018/02/engaging-with-1689-4/

Sam Renihan:
https://pettyfrance.wordpress.com/2018/02/06/soft-rain-on-tender-grass/

Sam notes that "From Shadow to Substance" provides more detailed discussion on this particular (<--  ) debate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 26, 2019)

For what it's worth, I would not call R. Scott Clark's posts "engaging" with the view at all. https://contrast2.wordpress.com/2017/06/22/the-heidelblogs-monologue-of-misrepresentation/

Regardless, just to be clear, he had not read and was not engaging Renihan's book.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 28, 2019)

Brandon,

Thanks for the correction. I was not aware of the difficulties with Dr. Clark's analysis in the past. I guess my links may not have been helpful to the OP.

One point I am particularly interested in studying more is the 1689 Federalist view of how the New Covenant was applied to OT saints. I saw in a recent thread in the RB Facebook group that you said it depends on how "administration" is defined. I have the 1689 Federalist book list and many of the titles. Is there somewhere you might recommend in the 1689 Federalist literature (or on your website) where this point is discussed in-depth?


----------



## brandonadams (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi Jim, see if this answer with the links at the end are helpful https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/1689-federalism-revisited.97308/page-3#post-1189297

In addition, I recommend Samuel Renihan's book for an excellent discussion of the issue.


----------

